# I swear, she comes up with the weirdest sleeping poses...



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Thought you might enjoy these.









We call this one chicken legs because she somewhat resembles a roasted chicken. The funny thing is, our dog used to do the exact same thing.









She was the bucket cat for a bit, but the novelty seems to have worn off. 









Doesn't she look like one of the worms off of Men in Black?









Yes, she is asleep.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't remember the "worms" from Men in Black, but I am certainly enjoying these pictures. She is such a funny kitty! She surely knows how to relax "this is how you do it" :lol:


----------



## akiralx (Mar 31, 2005)

Ioana said:


> I can't remember the "worms" from Men in Black, but I am certainly enjoying these pictures. She is such a funny kitty! She surely knows how to relax "this is how you do it" :lol:












I can see a slight resemblance...


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

^Gypsy Girl´s cat is an alien 8O But very cute and relaxed one :love2


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

She seems to be very kitten-ish, the way she gets tired and just falls asleep anywhere, in any positon.

That's one of the funniest things about kittens...how they have boundless energy and then quickly get exhausted, close their eyes, and fall fast asleep.


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

*Gypsy Girl*, cat is so lovely and funny how it's sleeping! I like such kind of cute photos very much! Do you have some more photos like this?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

that cat has serious character - what an absolute stretchy comfy poppet


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat Sugar lies with her feet out like in the 1st pic but your kitty spreads her legs pretty far out 8O


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

She's so cute and snuggly...I like how she doesn't open her eyes in any of the pics. lol. How is the allergy-thing coming along? If I remember correctly someone in your family was allergic to kitties?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Too cute!!! Cricket is positively adorable and loaded with personality to boot :love2 

**plots to steal Cricket** :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks guys.  Glad you like the pics.



> Gypsy Girl´s cat is an alien But very cute and relaxed one


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It's true, in more ways than one.


> How is the allergy-thing coming along? If I remember correctly someone in your family was allergic to kitties?


I forgot to post a thank you to you guys. My aunts stayed here for two weeks and the one with allergies left without having one reaction! I was a bit worried, since she also has asthma, but we prepared the house with some of the advice I found here and other places on the web, and she started taking Zyrtec. Everything went great, and Cricket officially has two new fans. I don't know why; she was a quite the little brat while they were here. :roll:  Oh, and my allergies have cleared up too, but they were never very bad to begin with.



> Do you have some more photos like this?


Here's a couple more I pulled up. Hope you don't mind. I love to show off my goof. :wink: 








Stuffed inside the old couch...








And on top of the backpack I need for piano lessons.


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh my, first photo is specialy interesting! Great! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

